# برنامج Phase2 لتصميم الأنفاق



## طارق البخاري (3 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لأول مرة على المنتديات العربية العلمية برنامج Phase2 لتصميم الأنفاق بطريقة 2D
Finite Element والبرنامج سهل وبسيط ويحتاج فقط للتنزيل ومتابعة الملف التعليمي Manualالذي سينزل مع البرنامج في قائمة Help.

ملاحظة : يوجد ملف كراك Crack للبرنامج

رابط تحميل البرنامج :

http://www.wikifortio.com/928439/Phase2 for Tunnel Design.zip


----------



## fattahmine (22 يناير 2008)

i think it s a vedio link nemed my school story itsnt wrong my brother


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك يا Fattahmine على التنبيه إذ يبدو أن الموقع قد استبلوا اسم المجلد بالملف الذي ذكرته وسأقوم - بإذن الله - بإعادة رفع الملف "لعيونك" :
الوصلة الجديدة :
http://www.wikifortio.com/533527/Phase2&crack.zip


----------



## fattahmine (23 يناير 2008)

all ready thankx my brother


----------



## فليبس (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء رفعه على موقع ثاني بارك الله فيك 
وذلك للحاجه الماااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه لهذا البرنامج


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل 
نتمنى تجديده


----------



## طارق البخاري (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم على التنبيه فعلاً موقع wikifortio لا يترك الملفات المرفوعة أكثر من شهر وهذا رابط جديد للبرنامج :

http://rapidshare.com/files/136065090/Phase2_Crack.rar.html

أرجو أن يكون شغالً وأعتذر من الأخوة في بلاد الحرمين الذين يحجب عنهم موقع rapidshare وأطلب من أحد الأخوة أن يقوم برفعه على موقع آخر غير محجوب.


----------



## refaatmazhar (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا ابو حمزة


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الأ خ ابو حمزه انا دخلت بمشاركه متاخره وأود رفع البرنامج مره اخرى


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخ ابو حمزة
الرابط * غير شغا*ل.

وانت كذلك ما عدت معنا، نتمنى ان تكون بخير.


----------



## طارق البخاري (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

رابط حديث وإصدار أحدث لبرنامج Phase2 لتصميم الأنفاق بطريقة العناصر المحددة Finite Element Method :

http://www.4shared.com/file/f3Nxlgux/Phase2.html

ملاحظة 1: في الملف المرفق كلمة المرور Password و رقم التسلسل Serial No.
ملاحظة 2 : لا تقوم بتحديث البرنامج Don't update the software
ملاحظة 3 : هذا الإصدار هو الإصدار السادس ويمكنكم البحث عن الإصدار الأخير وهو الإصدار الثامن الذي فيه زيادات كبيرة جداً مثل إدخال تطبيقات التربة (في الإصدار السايق كان التصميم في الصخور فقط) وفيها أيضا الربط بين تصميم الأنفاق وهندسة الميول وزيادات في تطبيقات التدعيم مثل إدخال steel sets و concrete layers (كان في الإصدارات السابقة يمكنك استخدام shotcrete و rock bolts فقط) وغيرها الكثير


----------



## kacimo.samy (17 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم الموقع لا يعمل من قضلكم تحديث


----------



## صهيب خلف اللة (27 أغسطس 2013)

اخوتى الاعزاؤء جزاكم اللة خير على الاجتهاد ولكن يبدا ان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## jassim78 (27 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (28 أغسطس 2013)

programm not found!!!!


----------



## طارق البخاري (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصّلاة والسّلام على رسول الله

الملف موجود والرّابط شغّال, حاول مرّة أخرى


----------

